# Hey Fashionistas! Willing to help me out?



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

I am really trying to get a new clothing image. Right now, my wardrobe consists of blue jeans and t shirts that are WAY too big for me (leftovers from my obese days). I'd like change it up a bit but I'm scared as stupid as that sounds.

Thanks to a comment HelloLeilani made in the LBB thread, I am now playing with an outfit idea centered around a couple of pieces in my current LBB selections.





I was thinking of maybe creating an outfit using these jewelry pieces along with tan or brown jeans with an oversized white button up shirt, belted (unsure on belt color) and some dark brown or even purple sandals/flats.

This is really all new to me since before I did my best to make sure I disappeared so I am very much treading into uncomfortable territory but I'd like to at least do it in comfortable clothes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Am I on to something or am I just crazy?


----------



## suenotto (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Pancua!

I would not call myself a Fashionista, but, over the past year I have been making an effort to dress with more style than I have for many years. When I was younger, in my teens and 20's I used to wear cute outfits and had my own quirky punk/nerdy style but as the years went on and other things in my life became more important than making effort on my wardrobe, I started looking and feeling more and more plain: mainly tee shirt, jeans and sneakers. I guess what changed was, just looking in the mirror thinking, what happened to me? I used to look so cute..

Anyhow, I just wanted to give you some support and a couple of tips that I believe in. First, there are so many different kinds of styles out there, don't be afraid to look in thrift stores, consignment shops, etsy, as well as your local mall. You can find lots of really neat things on etsy, but I would stay away from sellers who don't accept returns. Even if the measurements sound like it will fit, not every style is flattering on every body. In spite of that, I have ordered several reasonably priced, unique custom items from etsy sellers, nothing fits like custom made clothes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is no reason for you to settle for something you are not crazy about. You should feel good in it. If you are trying things on at the store and you look in the mirror and say, hummm, not sure about this one, pass it up. I think we all have items in our closets that we weren't sure about but bought anyway and a lot of the times those items never get worn. Bring a friend with you, preferably someone you kind of like their style. Its always more fun with a friend along.

Have fun with it! Oh, and I like the blue beads, green is my color and I have a similar chunky green beaded bracelet and necklace. I think they would look great layered with a sleeveless blouse with some "fluff" on it, like ruffles or tucks or something and maybe a cardigan? Yep, some jeans and flats too.

Old Navy is a great place for trying out new trendy clothes. Their sizing is reasonable (although inconsistent) but Its cheap, so if you decide you don't like something you bought, at least you didn't drop a mint on it.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate the tips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Pancua!
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm gonna ask, and please don't be offended--why not incorporate more touches of your SCA gear into your daily? Accessories and such....It's a great look for you, after all!

As you know, I'm ALLLL about developing a personal style (even though my daily wear is primarily jeans and t-shirts, I STILL look well put together). I could be wrong, but I feel like you'd feel good in like broomstick skirts with clunky jewelry like you posted above--very Laurel Canyon, if that makes sense?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna ask, and please don't be offended--why not incorporate more touches of your SCA gear into your daily? Accessories and such....It's a great look for you, after all!
> 
> As you know, I'm ALLLL about developing a personal style (even though my daily wear is primarily jeans and t-shirts, I STILL look well put together). I could be wrong, but I feel like you'd feel good in like broomstick skirts with clunky jewelry like you posted above--very Laurel Canyon, if that makes sense?


 I get asked that a lot but it simply isn't my style at all. Broomstick skirts are not that attractive to me at all and beside all of that, I SCA pretty much every weekend. The last thing I want to do is bring it into my mundane clothing as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd like a break from it.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

That's totally fair. What sort of looks do you like on OTHER people? What qualities are important to you in an outfit? That will make it easier to make suggestions, ya know?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Mostly stuff considered business casual like the first two on this (the blue shirt is a little too....matronly for my taste.) 





Again, the first two on the pic below though I wouldn't mind finding a neutral blazer to wear out on occasions.





I like simple and clean, easy to wear, easy to take care of and isn't overly busy or fussy. I don't like bows or excess ruffles. Basically, I don't like looking like an overdressed cupcake.

I was trying to put together an outfit on polyvore but it doesn't have some of the lines I am looking for so that is why I had to only use descriptors in my original post to get what I am seeing in my mind's eye.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

So basically, clean, uncluttered lines (MAYBE with a pop from an accent piece).... Check out the Phillip Lim collection on Nordstrom's site....I THINK that's the sort of stuff you're looking for? (I think he's overpriced, but the styling seems up your alley based on the pics you posted above)


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically, clean, uncluttered lines (MAYBE with a pop from an accent piece).... Check out the Phillip Lim collection on Nordstrom's site....I THINK that's the sort of stuff you're looking for? (I think he's overpriced, but the styling seems up your alley based on the pics you posted above)


 Oh I definitely want pop of color and have been working my wardrobe and jewelry up to that. I am all about bold statement pieces. It's just finding those that are best suited for me. The necklace I picked up in Seattle really hit the spot. Just need to find clothes to go with it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

Oohhh I think I can help with this! People always tell me I look really pulled together..my dentist asked me if I ever considered working in fashion, lol. Obviously you should come visit and I will take you shopping. Macy's and Nordstrom are great places to start, you can find classic pieces that will work with a number of outfits. At Macy's, one of their store brands is INC, based on what you posted above, I think you would love their stuff. They have a straight sized line, petite line, and plus line. 

A top like this with a nice crisp white pant would look really amazing. 

A  blazer like this is great for dressing things up in the summer, granted it is juniors so you may want to look in the plus sizes for a 0x or  1x. 

I myself am a dress person, so let me know if you want some good ideas for dresses!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oohhh I think I can help with this! People always tell me I look really pulled together..my dentist asked me if I ever considered working in fashion, lol. Obviously you should come visit and I will take you shopping. Macy's and Nordstrom are great places to start, you can find classic pieces that will work with a number of outfits. At Macy's, one of their store brands is INC, based on what you posted above, I think you would love their stuff. They have a straight sized line, petite line, and plus line.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the links!

I'm not too crazy about the shirt, I would have to see it in person and it would have to be available in any color but pink. I just really can't stand that color and many an outfits have been turned down because the only piece I could find that was a perfect fit was due to pink.

I do like the blazer, I am forever pushing my sleeves up so a blazer that would be okay with that would be awesome!

So the outfit I described in my initial post, would it be workable?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links!
> ...


 It would really depend on the fit of the pieces. Be careful with oversized shirts, especially if you are short! You don't want to look like you are swimming or have them cut you in the wrong place. I'm not too crazy about colored jeans, either. I think a nice pair of khakis in the right fit would be better than jeans for the look.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would really depend on the fit of the pieces. Be careful with oversized shirts, especially if you are short! You don't want to look like you are swimming or have them cut you in the wrong place. I'm not too crazy about colored jeans, either. I think a nice pair of khakis in the right fit would be better than jeans for the look.


 I was looking at some of the colored jeans and they werent calling to me, I just didnt want to do slacks. I've yet to find slacks that are comfortable for every day wear. I didn't think of khakis, I will have to try some on next time I am at JCP. Thanks!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. I suck at wearing clothing, and it doesn't help that my body is weirdly shaped (at least in my eyes- everything looks like crap on me).


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. I suck at wearing clothing, and it doesn't help that my body is weirdly shaped (at least in my eyes- everything looks like crap on me).


 The one thing I learned a long time ago is very rarely will clothes fit you off the rack. I'm lucky in the fact that I can sew and know others who are tailors so they can alter my clothes for me.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, but I hate shopping for stuff that I'd need to get altered, because I like instant gratification and can't imagine something that looks dumb on me now looking good later.

Some day I should just go to Nordstrom and have one of their "stylists" put together a few outfits that are interchangeable and have them tailored, since Nordstrom offers that kind of service too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. I suck at wearing clothing, and it doesn't help that my body is weirdly shaped (at least in my eyes- everything looks like crap on me).


 Post pics! Or describe it, I can help you! One of the things I'm best at is finding flattering clothing! You just have to trust me, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, but I hate shopping for stuff that I'd need to get altered, because I like instant gratification and can't imagine something that looks dumb on me now looking good later.
> 
> Some day I should just go to Nordstrom and have one of their "stylists" put together a few outfits that are interchangeable and have them tailored, since Nordstrom offers that kind of service too.


 Macy's will give you a personal shopper too! Honestly that is my dream job, lol. How I ended up at a desk is beyond me.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Macy's will give you a personal shopper too! Honestly that is my dream job, lol. How I ended up at a desk is beyond me.


 I've shopped at Macys quite a bit and never heard of the personal shopper. How do you go about getting one?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

I have always wanted to meet Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear. They are my style gods.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've shopped at Macys quite a bit and never heard of the personal shopper. How do you go about getting one?


 I'm not sure that every macy's has one, but when I worked at macy's we did. She worked out of a separate fitting room that only  her clients used. Here is some info I found on their website: http://www1.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=180&amp;channel_id=1

Looks like you just need to make an appointment!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have always wanted to meet Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear. They are my style gods.


 Haha, me too! But I don't want them to take EVERYTHING from my closet. I'd probably hide some stuff somewhere, like at my parents house.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't like pictures due to keeping anonymity.
> ...


 Ok, so your body sounds similar-ish to mine, in the big boobs, tallish way, only your's is more extreme. What is your personal style like? If you like dresses and are on a budget, Target usually has some awesome things. I'm actually thinking of the perfect dress for you from asos.com...let me look and see if it's available. 

If tops are more your thing, I would check out Macy's INC line, like I recommended to Pancua, if you haven't yet. Let me search around nordstrom.com, too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have always wanted to meet Stacy and Clinton from What Not To Wear. They are my style gods.


 I want to be them, lol. I "what not to wear" my friends on a regular basis, and they end up loving me for it. I wish I could show you before and after pics of them without feeling like a total creep, hah.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to be them, lol. I "what not to wear" my friends on a regular basis, and they end up loving me for it. I wish I could show you before and after pics of them without feeling like a total creep, hah.


 The ironic thing is I can dress my friends, do their hair and make up and they look like a million bucks.

Though I think that has more to do with the fact that my friends are all very beautiful people while I'm just kinda meh. Hard to dress something that makes clothes look bad LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure that every macy's has one, but when I worked at macy's we did. She worked out of a separate fitting room that only  her clients used. Here is some info I found on their website: http://www1.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=180&amp;channel_id=1
> 
> Looks like you just need to make an appointment!


 Cool, sent an appt request. Let's see what they say!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

You totally can wear stuff like that! 

I think you'd look cute in something like this, but I'm just guessing because I've not actually seen you or this dress in person: 

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/dresses/scoop-of-sorbet-dress

The high neckline should help minimize the bust, and the flow-y bottom is a nice girly touch!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I like high necklines because I have an ugly huge tattoo on my sternum that I've been in the process of having removed (11 sessions so far! but I haven't been since November) that I like to keep hidden.

I don't know how I feel about that dress though. If I could see/feel it in person I might like it.
 

I do have a shirt from INC. Wow, it's actually around 6 years old and still holds up. It's green and shiny, and long enough to hit my hips even though it claims to be a petite top.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I like high necklines because I have an ugly huge tattoo on my sternum that I've been in the process of having removed (11 sessions so far! but I haven't been since November) that I like to keep hidden.
> 
> ...


 Yes! A lot of INC's tops are more "tunic" tops, so they are longer. If you find those you can always belt them under your boobs to accentuate the smallest part of your body, and they will fall to your hips because they are long. 

Definitely check out asos.com for dresses, they are british but you can order in american sizes, and they have some really pretty things. Oh, and shipping and returns are free!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Heard back from Macy's, the service is not available here. Of course!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heard back from Macy's, the service is not available here. Of course!


 Oh that sucks!!! Maybe try Nordstrom?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh that sucks!!! Maybe try Nordstrom?


 Waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont know why I didnt think of this before. Here is my Pinterest with examples of the styles I like and would like to adopt.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, these shoes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont know why I didnt think of this before. Here is my Pinterest with examples of the styles I like and would like to adopt.


 Ok, so based on that, I'm seeing tailored jeans, muted colors, and sassy shoes? 

Have you tried not your daughter's jeans? I believe they make them in petites, and based on the pics I've see of you, I think they'd be ideal.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I am all about the shoes. I have not tried those jeans, I see a trip to Nordstroms in my future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, these shoes!


 Yeah, those are awesome. I have some that are similar but in metallic colors. So comfortable!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

I actually have a pair of "Not Your Daughter" and they are comfortable as all heck....


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually have a pair of "Not Your Daughter" and they are comfortable as all heck....


 Yup, and one of my good friends despite only being in her 20s loves them now that I convinced her to try them. The rise is higher on them and they are still fashionable, without giving up fit and comfort.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

This conversation has had me in Pinterest all afternoon picking up more styles I like. LOL


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, I couldn't stay out of this thread any longer. When I first started looking I was on my phone and needed to see what I was looking at. I do a bit of work as a personal stylist and I would suggest that you look around in your area and see what's up with the stylist scene in yours area. You may have some that only charge $20 per hour and it would be a well investment to spend just a few hours with one. I have some clients I just work with whenever the seasons change. I go to their house and we get that closet cleaned out then we go shopping for the keepers or I pull stuff for them. Here's my take on your style, First off you have a beautiful skin tone and would look amazing in orange, yellows blue greens. Never try to follow trends that you have to go with looks based on what YOU feel comfortable in. When you feel good in something you look good. For the jewelry you posted from your LBB I would suggest something yellow, blue, green orange or beige. You could wear a white tank (of sorts) with a beige or white blazer with it to make it pop. I have so many questions. So many things matter like if you are going to work or if you are top heavy etc.....  You seem to have brown hair and brown eyes so you don't need to wear anything brown unless you have some color to offset the brown drown out lol!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I couldn't stay out of this thread any longer. When I first started looking I was on my phone and needed to see what I was looking at. I do a bit of work as a personal stylist and I would suggest that you look around in your area and see what's up with the stylist scene in yours area. You may have some that only charge $20 per hour and it would be a well investment to spend just a few hours with one. I have some clients I just work with whenever the seasons change. I go to their house and we get that closet cleaned out then we go shopping for the keepers or I pull stuff for them. Here's my take on your style, First off you have a beautiful skin tone and would look amazing in orange, yellows blue greens. Never try to follow trends that you have to go with looks based on what YOU feel comfortable in. When you feel good in something you look good. For the jewelry you posted from your LBB I would suggest something yellow, blue, green orange or beige. You could wear a white tank (of sorts) with a beige or white blazer with it to make it pop. I have so many questions. So many things matter like if you are going to work or if you are top heavy etc.....  You seem to have brown hair and brown eyes so you don't need to wear anything brown unless you have some color to offset the brown drown out lol!


 Thanks for the tips! I always thought orange washed me out but I may have to play with it again and see how it goes.

I really look good in jewel tones (Red with blue undertones, emerald greens, etc etc) I do have dark brown hair, so dark that most think its black at first glimpse but when I go in the sun, you can really see its brown. I do have brown eyes that are non-specific, just brown eyes. I would not say I am top heavy, I'm pretty evenly distributed except for my backside. While I am not hippy, I do have junk the trunk. I'm 5' 3" and I have a broad frame.

I have the luxury of working from home but I do have meetings once a week so having something that is easy to wear, comfortable and yet still lends itself to my addiction to sassy/funky shoes while still meeting the business casual environment would be ideal. The cherry on top would be having outfits that could go from the office to dinner with the significant other.

The jewelry I posted is something I saw with the beige/white ensemble, kind of beachy feel. An outfit I have been dying to create for myself cause I think it is very easy and carefree.

Does any of that make sense? LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jun 6, 2012)

Woohoo!! Heard back from Nordstroms! Have a meeting next week!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, these shoes!


So Nordstrom has these on sale for $33.90 and they have my size in stock online! I need to figure out if I'd actually wear them though, since I've got a closet full of sandals/wedges/heels that are currently neglected (including at least 4 pairs of heels and 1 pair of wedges that I have NEVER worn).


----------



## Pancua (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So Nordstrom has these on sale for $33.90 and they have my size in stock online! I need to figure out if I'd actually wear them though, since I've got a closet full of sandals/wedges/heels that are currently neglected *(including at least 4 pairs of heels and 1 pair of wedges that I have NEVER worn).*


 That just sacrilegious! You should send them to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

I had my consult today and I. Had. A. Blast! I absolutely love Crissy, she is so my kind of woman.

Here are some of the outfits I put together from the collection she built for me:





This is probably my fave outfit of all of them. It was kind of unexpected and even Crissy was surprised, it wasn't a match she had made out of the inventory yet. I wish I had gotten an up close picture of the necklace. It was GORGEOUS but here it is from the website.





I was so not sure about this outfit but I really liked how it turned out! The pic looks like the shirt is yellow but it is really more of a green yellow.





And another outfit I really liked! I wanted to remember what the side looked like which is why I have my arm out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And NYD jeans are FREAKING AWESOME! The denim shorts and long jeans I am wearing are from that label and I have never felt so awesome in a pair of jeans then I have in these! OMG, I *have* to get a couple pairs, no question about that!

Thank you, Playedinloops. for the suggestions, I would have never done any of this if it hadn't been for you!!!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 15, 2012)

She did a good job you look comfy and the colors look great with your skin tone.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She did a good job you look comfy and the colors look great with your skin tone.


 She really knocked it out of the park, I was so comfortable in everything. Even more so than my own jeans LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

Yay!! I love love love those outfits on you!! Did she suggest not your daughter's or did you ask for them? Everyone I know who tries them loves them, and never realizes what a great fit they can be!! They were on hautelook the other day and my mom bought 5 pairs, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! I love love love those outfits on you!! Did she suggest not your daughter's or did you ask for them? Everyone I know who tries them loves them, and never realizes what a great fit they can be!! They were on hautelook the other day and my mom bought 5 pairs, lol.


 I didn't even know I was wearing them until I mentioned how I had never had jeans fit me like that before and she said they were NYD jeans. I started laughing and told her that you had suggested I try these on. They were really awesome!


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jun 21, 2012)

If you need fashion advice, you came to the right place!  Here's what I recommend:

Work:  Wear a simple but modern dress. Depending on your body shape, you may want to do some research about what styles would work best for you.  I don't know what shape you are, but here is a dress I found that you could wear that jewelry with.  I like it in Natural, but if you find a similar style, I think a brown one would go well.

http://www.talbots.com/online/browse/product_details.jsp?id=prdi28664&amp;rootCategory=cat70008&amp;catId=cat80018&amp;sortKey=Default&amp;section=Regular&amp;conceptIdUnderSale=cat70008
 

Weekend:  For bopping around on the weekend, go for comfort.  I think I would wear a simple white tee (because everyone has one) and a cute fedora.  Then you throw on some jeans and a cute bag and you're good to go!

A night out:  When you're out on the town with your girlfriends, I would wear an edgy brown leather jacket (with that white tee again) and some skinny jeans.  Add some cute wedges and a clutch and you're guaranteed to be the best dressed.

If you ever have any style-related questions feel free to PM me!  I am seriously considering going into the fashion industry someday.  Have you ever heard of the show What Not To Wear?  They often have girls on the show who have recently lost a lot of weight and want to change their image.  I think Stacy and Clinton's tips could help you. 

Good luck girl!  I'd love to help you out again if you need anything!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 22, 2012)

I did my usual JCPenny shopping today. I had some reward certificates to burn so I tried to replicate the outfit with the BRIGHT shirt from last week. I managed to get 3 outfits for the price of one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got one pair of dark denim capris (in size 16!! OMG!!), 1 multi colored belt (all I own is my thick brown belt), white tank, red tank, blue speghetti tank and the yellow shirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 23, 2012)

very cute!


----------

